# Touch screen not being recognised



## fsec (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a P4 2.4GHz, 512 RAM, 40 Gig HDD with 6 USB and 4 Card reader and CDRW-DVD. The mother board is intel 82845G chipset. 

The machine is connected to a photoprinter and used as an input device for printing photographs from USb sticks and other cards such as SD from mobile phones and digital cameras.

The machine runs on windows 2000 Pro + SP4 and has Photo Teller software for its image manipulation. That is all it runs and it is not on the internet.

The machine has ELO Touchscreen built in which is used as the input device. It can emulate either a serial mouse or a USB mouse. Currently it is setup to use serial emulation on COM3.

Until last week everything was fine, however, upon reboot a problem occurred when the OS would not load. I ran a windows 2000 Pro repair on it which solved the problem but that only lasted a day and the problem returned. No further amount of repair could solve the problem.

I reformatted and reinstalled the entire suite but now the touchscreen is not working. The drivers install and everything is OK. There is no problem in Device Manager but when I run the touchscreen utility it informs me 'Touch Screen Type: Not Available'.

I can see the utility running in the Task Bar, and Device Manager shows it as installed as a Serial ouse.

I have run all kinds of diagnostics etc but cannot get it to function. It is imperative to have the touchscreen working. 

I would appreciate all and any help to sort this out.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

First, check out the ELO tech support page........
http://www.elotouch.com/Support/TechnicalSupport/default.asp

I'd be more worried that my OS stopped working for no apparent reason. Could be a Hard Disk Drive problem among other things.
Does your PC have a manufacturer name and model/number?
How old is it?


----------



## fsec (Mar 10, 2005)

Houndog777 said:


> First, check out the ELO tech support page........
> http://www.elotouch.com/Support/TechnicalSupport/default.asp
> 
> I'd be more worried that my OS stopped working for no apparent reason. Could be a Hard Disk Drive problem among other things.
> ...


I tested the disc and it is OK. I even replaced the disc and had the same result. I reformatted and installed Win XP and all the drivers and still nothing.

In all cases the Device Manager shows a serial compatible mouse, but the actual TouchScreen software does not recognise itself.

I have a feeling that the actual touchScreen hardware is faulty and hence the problem in the first place.

The computer is a generic one with an intel mb. It is about 5 years old. It is actually a mb, HDD, CD, multi-card reader and a receipt printer all put and screwed together and enveloped in a metallic cover to show it as a specialist unit. The monitor is also included in the box and is connected via hinges so to open the actual box you just lift the monitor and expose the mb and PC internals.


----------

